# filter cycling



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi everyone 
i'm changing over to an aquaclear mini/20 hob filter. Right now i have both the old and new ones running. 

How long do you normally cycle a new filter its been just over two weeks now i think. The aqua clear has two sponge and one big bag media things in it. 

Thanks


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

If the tank is already established with fish and you've been running both for 2 weeks you should be good to go. A week may actually have been enough.

Just to be on the safe side, if you've got a lot of livestock in the tank I'd keep an eye on and test ammonia to be sure it doesn't build up...but I usually err on the side of paranoia.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You can also just toss in some of the old media on top/in the new filter and speed up the seeding process by introducing a population of bacteria there, which will speed things up, and also continue to function while spreading. 2 weeks should be more than enough, IMO.


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> *You can also just toss in some of the old media on top/in the new filter and speed up the seeding process by introducing a population of bacteria there,* which will speed things up, and also continue to function while spreading. 2 weeks should be more than enough, IMO.


True. In my case a 20g did that in a week. But a 10g was slower .... the smaller the unpredictable. 
Keep testing water also for nitrites, not only amonia ! 
L


----------

